# ROKAF to buy 21 additional F15Ks!!!!



## CougarKing (25 Apr 2008)

Alright, the USAF's own F15 fleet is having problems and the South Korean air force opts for more?    ???



> *Seoul Picks F-15K for New Jet Deal*
> 
> _(Source: Korea Herald; issued April 26, 2008)_
> 
> ...



BTW, here is a link to their KFX project described at the end of the article: 

http://www.strategypage.com/militaryforums/6-49363.aspx


----------



## tomahawk6 (25 Apr 2008)

The F-15K is an entirely new airframe. In fact its been suggested in places that the USAF buy this model to replace older F-15's.The F-15 problems dont seem to extend to the Strike Eagle.No telling when the F-35 will be fielded.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (26 Apr 2008)

The people that I have spoken to associated with the USAF all seem to agree that the current problems with the US F-15 fleet are not design flaws, but rather fatigue and age issues.  FWIW.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Apr 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> Alright, the USAF's own F15 fleet is having problems and the South Korean air force opts for more?    ???



Korea's version of the F-15, like the USAF's own F-15E, is not affected but the recent woes. These have affected the A/B/C/D models only.




			
				SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> The people that I have spoken to associated with the USAF all seem to agree that the current problems with the US F-15 fleet are not design flaws, but rather fatigue and age issues.  FWIW.



As far as i know its been officialy blamed on the longeron not being built to specifications.

http://www.military.com/NewsContent/0,13319,159762,00.html


----------

